# Drivers telling passengers we can't accept tips



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I am really at a loss on what to do about this. In my town we have less than 10 drivers here during the summer and probably less than 20 during the school year. One of my friends just messaged me that he wants to tip the uber drivers, but that they keep telling him that we can't accept tips. I, of course corrected my friend, but what am I supposed to do about all of the drivers spreading these lies? If it's even 2 of them, it's a huge percentage of the passengers being told that we can't get tips and they are just going to assume this is proper. I can't just blurt out to every passenger that these drivers are idiots or I'm pretty sure I"ll get reported.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

new drivers are scared to be fired by uber for accepting it.. i just say its not necessary but appreciated as i take it.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

That's what I say too, but if all these drivers are telling passengers we CANNOT accept tips, all the passengers are thinking that they shouldn't be tipping. It's possible they could think I stole from them and report it, though I'm guessing I'd be OK. There has got to be something to do to get these people to stop saying such things before everyone in this town believes them. Remember, this is a very small, college town and we have a small client pool. I have taken some of the passengers on dozens of rides. I know that I used to get about $20 a week last fall in tips and by the end of the spring semester it was rare I even got $1.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> I am really at a loss on what to do about this. In my town we have less than 10 drivers here during the summer and probably less than 20 during the school year. One of my friends just messaged me that he wants to tip the uber drivers, but that they keep telling him that we can't accept tips. I, of course corrected my friend, but what am I supposed to do about all of the drivers spreading these lies? If it's even 2 of them, it's a huge percentage of the passengers being told that we can't get tips and they are just going to assume this is proper. I can't just blurt out to every passenger that these drivers are idiots or I'm pretty sure I"ll get reported.


^^^
Don't try to educate other drivers. 
If pax ask, just tell them that all gratuities are appreciated or words to that effect.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

They've stopped asking, and tipping.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber f- d up this whole tipping culture.
Lyft riders still tip at least 60% of the time. Problem is with uber. They have systematically eroded the tipping. Now most riders don't even think about it. They don't feel bad about not tipping a driver after wasting 20 minutes for a minimum fare ride.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't know about thst. Certainly some don't feel bad, but I know a bunch who feel bad about it. I've had several tell me that they wish they were allowed to tip me. How many think like that?


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> I am really at a loss on what to do about this. In my town we have less than 10 drivers here during the summer and probably less than 20 during the school year. One of my friends just messaged me that he wants to tip the uber drivers, but that they keep telling him that we can't accept tips. I, of course corrected my friend, but what am I supposed to do about all of the drivers spreading these lies? If it's even 2 of them, it's a huge percentage of the passengers being told that we can't get tips and they are just going to assume this is proper. I can't just blurt out to every passenger that these drivers are idiots or I'm pretty sure I"ll get reported.


It isn't a lie. It sounds like you are a new driver and don't know the history of tipping in Uber. Uber training videos explicitly state that we are to reject tips. Period. The video follows up that if a passenger insists, we are not to cause a confrontation, and to accept the tip. If you choose to accept the tip on the first offer, that's your business (literally). If the other drivers choose to follow the official Uber training, that's their business. You are not going to "educate" other drivers. You have no ability to do so, and drivers are on-boarded and off-boarded daily, so in practical terms, there is no impact. I'm guessing you drive around Virginia Tech, correct? I know of drivers that trek from Northern Virginia and Richmond to drive during Tech games. There is no way to control what a driver says to a passenger. You might want to focus on driving surges to counter a drop in tips.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Ask your friend to give him a 1 every time


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber created a format where drivers are isolated from each other. There is little structure. You have a couple drivers telling pax tips aren't welcome. Your pax are coming from all over the country and beyond and hearing that message....... All those drivers are doing is regurgitating the Uber mantra.

Yu've got bigger issues to worry about. I'm not in Blacksburg, but I too have heard of drivers coming in from all over to work your market when the money is there then run....... Not cool. That should be a far bigger concern. It could create a lot of issues.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

Some drivers have never worked in the service industry and find it difficult to take money from strangers. To each his or her own. I remember the policy early 2014 for uber black was if offered a tip say no. If offered again, say no again. For uberx, say no the first time, but accept it if offered a second time.
It is regrettable that the rates are too low to allow for making a living without the extra subsidy, or at least allowing for it through the app so passengers still enjoy the benefit of not paying the driver.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> I am really at a loss on what to do about this. In my town we have less than 10 drivers here during the summer and probably less than 20 during the school year. One of my friends just messaged me that he wants to tip the uber drivers, but that they keep telling him that we can't accept tips. I, of course corrected my friend, but what am I supposed to do about all of the drivers spreading these lies? If it's even 2 of them, it's a huge percentage of the passengers being told that we can't get tips and they are just going to assume this is proper. I can't just blurt out to every passenger that these drivers are idiots or I'm pretty sure I"ll get reported.


For clarity:
You may absolutely not solicit tips, in any way, shape, or form.
However, you may accept a totally unsolicited tip, say thank-you, and do not discuss the issue of tipping at all with the pax. Save yor Ax for here.
Happy Ubering.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> new drivers are scared to be fired by uber for accepting it.. i just say its not necessary but appreciated as i take it.


WRONG! WRONG! WRONG!

You say, "Thank you!" or "Thank you very much. We don't get many tips and this is really appreciative of you."

Don't even sound like you are taking a page from UBusER. You get those tips and never say they are not necessary. Good God I thought you were smarter.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I take tips with a smile, content soul, and a very nice "Thank You".

They tip the Pizza guy, and he only has the life of their dinner in his hands. 
We have their lives in our hands. 

It is a crazy world. 
Uber's marketing cut us off at the knees. 

They really didn't need to do that to compete in a market they own. 
Uber 58 Billion
Lyft 3 Billion


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I take tips with a smile, content soul, and a very nice "Thank You".
> 
> They tip the Pizza guy, and he only has the life of their dinner in his hands.
> We have their lives in our hands.
> ...


In my life after Uber, I delivered pizza for 2 months. I'd get stiffed 30-40% of the time on weeknights and often get measly $1 tips. Fri/Sat nights were only 5-10% stiffs though. You can almost always tell what tip to expect by the address and if they ordered a special (they don't pass the savings onto the tip). Still made more than driving Uber in both cases.

As for Drivers telling pax they can't take tips... They are out of their minds. Uber never says you can't.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> In my life after Uber, I delivered pizza for 2 months. I'd get stiffed 30-40% of the time on weeknights and often get measly $1 tips. Fri/Sat nights were only 5-10% stiffs though. You can almost always tell what tip to expect by the address and if they ordered a special (they don't pass the savings onto the tip). Still made more than driving Uber in both cases.
> 
> As for Drivers telling pax they can't take tips... They are out of their minds. Uber never says you can't.


Uber *explicitly* tells pax and drivers (via their training videos) that "tipping is not necessary"... See the end of http://video.uber.com/A54/payments/ Uber's website explicitly states the process is cashless and "no need to tip". They tell you to decline and if pax insists, to accept it.

There are drivers that fear they will be off boarded if they accept any tips. Best policy is don't talk about it, and graciously accept it with a Thank You and move on.

Of course, none of this would even be discussed if Uber would simply add a tip button, as Lyft did, but they absolutely have refused, so far. I've never heard Uber corporate give a clear reason. They seem to confuse "cashless" with no tip button. They have the technology already built-in for it with UberTaxi, so why they won't roll it out to other platforms, who knows. (Yeah, I know, because it would actually benefit the driver).


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

DHJ said:


> Uber *explicitly* tells pax and drivers (via their training videos) that "tipping is not necessary"... See the end of http://video.uber.com/A54/payments/ Uber's website explicitly states the process is cashless and "no need to tip". They tell you to decline and if pax insists, to accept it.
> 
> There are drivers that fear they will be off boarded if they accept any tips. Best policy is don't talk about it, and graciously accept it with a Thank You and move on.


Saying tipping is not necessary isn't the same as saying you can't take tips. Drivers shouldn't worry about this, as they can't deactivate you just for taking a tip. Soliciting tips will get you the boot.

It's misleading as hell, but if a driver would read they would see they can accept them. I never refused a tip and explained the drivers problem with Uber's stance whenever asked, never had a problem.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Uber created a format where drivers are isolated from each other. There is little structure. You have a couple drivers telling pax tips aren't welcome. Your pax are coming from all over the country and beyond and hearing that message....... All those drivers are doing is regurgitating the Uber mantra.
> 
> Yu've got bigger issues to worry about. I'm not in Blacksburg, but I too have heard of drivers coming in from all over to work your market when the money is there then run....... Not cool. That should be a far bigger concern. It could create a lot of issues.


As a professional driver, I'd be embarrassed to work an area I'm not familiar with. I don't understand why people leave of their comfort zone to go to other markets that they don't know. All they do is jerk themselves and the riders around. The Uber app DOES NOT level the playing field! When my son graduated from ODU last month, I could have stayed and worked the Norfolk/Virginia Beach area. But I don't know the area..what's good or bad. So instead I drove back to Richmond and even after losing a couple hours, I'm sure I made more money than if I stayed. "Drivers" (and I use that term loosely) who cherry pick markets create problems. And I doubt they break even if they are driving any distance.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> new drivers are scared to be fired by uber for accepting it.. i just say its not necessary but appreciated as i take it.


Make sure your fingers are firmly clasped around the bills before you start with "it's not MANDATORY"

NEVER say it isn't necessary. It is necessary, but for the classless, Uber makes it not mandatory.

Don't poo poo the subtle difference.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> I am really at a loss on what to do about this. In my town we have less than 10 drivers here during the summer and probably less than 20 during the school year. One of my friends just messaged me that he wants to tip the uber drivers, but that they keep telling him that we can't accept tips. I, of course corrected my friend, but what am I supposed to do about all of the drivers spreading these lies? If it's even 2 of them, it's a huge percentage of the passengers being told that we can't get tips and they are just going to assume this is proper. I can't just blurt out to every passenger that these drivers are idiots or I'm pretty sure I"ll get reported.


I take tips all the time and offer the pax my appreciativeness. I just don't solicit.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

OCBob said:


> WRONG! WRONG! WRONG!
> 
> You say, "Thank you!" or "Thank you very much. We don't get many tips and this is really appreciative of you."
> 
> Don't even sound like you are taking a page from UBusER. You get those tips and never say they are not necessary. Good God I thought you were smarter.


^^^
Absolutely!!!
Refusing a tip in any driving situation, particularly where you pay all the bills is like slashing your own wrists.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

OCBob said:


> WRONG! WRONG! WRONG!
> 
> You say, "Thank you!" or "Thank you very much. We don't get many tips and this is really appreciative of you."
> 
> Don't even sound like you are taking a page from UBusER. You get those tips and never say they are not necessary. Good God I thought you were smarter.


Oc: I'll go along with that. Add an appreciative line or two. Just keep the political conversation on "policy" out of the ride.
For me, I "never" use the words "tip not required". Be more creative towards actually getting a tip!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Make sure your fingers are firmly clasped around the bills before you start with "it's not MANDATORY"
> 
> NEVER say it isn't necessary. It is necessary, but for the classless, Uber makes it not mandatory.
> 
> Don't poo poo the subtle difference.


lol, good point.
if there's one thing I've learnt from being in the Army, it's never ignore a pooh-pooh. I knew a Major, who got pooh-poohed, made the mistake of ignoring the pooh-pooh. He pooh-poohed it! Fatal error! Cos it turned out all along that the soldier who pooh-poohed him had been pooh-poohing a lot of other officers who pooh-poohed their pooh-poohs. In the end, we had to disband the regiment. Morale totally destroyed, by pooh-pooh!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

In Blacksburg we actually need extra drivers at times...like during home game weekends. Very few people that have the proper age of cars and are over 21 and are willing to give up their weekends live here. The problem is that most of our drivers come here from Roanoke. ..about 45 miles away. Passengers often complain that the drivers don't know where anything is. They are still coming up here over the summer too. I asked one the other night why and he told me the $30 he makes is worth it. Trying to explain that it cost more than that just to get here was impossible.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I had a lady the other day say "I know we aren't supposed to tip, but you were really good, so here you go!" I was so dumbfounded I didn't speak until after they walked off to ask where the heck they heard that.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Since i work in DC, i get to meet and drive PAX from all over the world. And some PAX get offended if i refuse a tip just because Uber told me not to take it. To these PAX, not accepting their tip, is like spitting in their face. 

Even folks from the south have given me tips, because its how they were raised and its the right thing to do. 


Speaking of Pizza delivering that i have done. The gheto mofos that spend their paycheck on friday night on weed, never tip. Its 30F out side, i walked through a foot of snow to deliver $40 of food and they dont tip. And as soon as one of the ninjas opens the door, i get ****ing high from all the smoke their gheto apartment is filled with.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I actually delivered pizzas before I drove for Uber. I'm in a college town so again, it's entirely different. I got stiffed about 10% of the time. Unfortunately, we were paid flat minimum wage plus tips and with our delivery area, I wasn't even netting minimum wage through tips. I'm doing way better with Uber here.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

U


ginseng41 said:


> I am really at a loss on what to do about this. In my town we have less than 10 drivers here during the summer and probably less than 20 during the school year. One of my friends just messaged me that he wants to tip the uber drivers, but that they keep telling him that we can't accept tips. I, of course corrected my friend, but what am I supposed to do about all of the drivers spreading these lies? If it's even 2 of them, it's a huge percentage of the passengers being told that we can't get tips and they are just going to assume this is proper. I can't just blurt out to every passenger that these drivers are idiots or I'm pretty sure I"ll get reported.


uber confirmed to me that we can accept tips. So these drivers are morons!


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> U
> 
> uber confirmed to me that we can accept tips. So these drivers are morons!


I'm interested to hear more, was it through email they said that?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

They couldn't tell us we can't if they've any chance of saying we're independent contractors


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, uber cs mgr confirmed tips allowed. A uber prick deactivated me for accepting cash when platform crashed with a customer who paid me. Took nearly a week of haggling to get activated. Big showdown, I won the battle. Also, they will deactivate you for having recurrent customers, which happened. They actually costs themselves money by blocking me with this customer. We had to go to sidecar to do business.


SantaFe_Uber said:


> I'm interested to hear more, was it through email they said that?


s


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> Yes, uber cs mgr confirmed tips allowed. A uber prick deactivated me for accepting cash when platform crashed with a customer who paid me. Took nearly a week of haggling to get activated. Big showdown, I won the battle. Also, they will deactivate you for having recurrent customers, which happened. They actually costs themselves money by blocking me with this customer. We had to go to sidecar to do business.
> 
> s


I am just curious as #UberGods discourage tips, what was the language used in the e-mail? Could you provide us a screenshot?


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

No, will never compromise my privacy here, I am sure uber mgmt reads threads, don't you think so. It is in the agreement, I wanted to confirm that I am allowed to accept cash tips when they reactivated me to avoid future issues.


SantaFe_Uber said:


> I am just curious as #UberGods discourage tips, what was the language used in the e-mail? Could you provide us a screenshot?


?


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> No, will never compromise my privacy here, I am sure uber mgmt reads threads, don't you think so. It is in the agreement, I wanted to confirm that I am allowed to accept cash tips when the re activated me to avoid future issues.
> 
> ?


Not asking for you to compromise your privacy, you can black out the identifying features of the email through a paint application. I am a little skeptical that they blatantly stated, "YES, YOU CAN ACCEPT TIPS!"


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> Not asking for you to compromise your privacy, you can black out the identifying features of the email through a paint application. I am a little skeptical that they blatantly stated, "YES, YOU CAN ACCEPT TIPS!"


If you want to confirm this search out tips here, I am sure you will get others discussing it. I don't have time to waste giving out misinformation. I am trying to get info to confirm my driving style. It is in their site that you can accept, but not solicit for tips. Are you a newbie, we all accept tips. Don't you think they would fire us if we broke company policy. Their are secret shopper riders by the way, you have to be careful not to bend the rules.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> If you want to confirm this search out tips here, I am sure you will get others discussing it. I don't have time to waste giving out misinformation. I am trying to get info to confirm my driving style. It is in their site that you can accept, but not solicit for tips. Are you a newbie, we all accept tips. Don't you think they would fire us if we broke company policy. Their are secret shopper riders by the way, you have to be careful not to bend the rules.


No newbie here, I definitely don't solicit for tips and I accept tips. But you're claiming an CSR Mgr blatantly stated you could accept tips - which I am disagreeing with. #UberOn


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Really, why would you say this. Read up here and on uber site. It is clear, that is why I asked him so I would keep the info if needed in future. You are doing a disservice here to other drivers. What is up with you? I'm not here to waste time debating you, I had to cover my ass in future so I wanted confirmation. Don't really appreciate you calling me a liar, this is to help and inform, not cause issues.


SantaFe_Uber said:


> No newbie here, I definitely don't solicit for tips and I accept tips. But you're claiming an CSR Mgr blatantly stated you could accept tips - which I am disagreeing with. #UberOn


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

I am in Philadelphia, and I personally always remind pax that tips are not an option, but something mandatory in the United States of America in order to have good service in the future. not tipping and expecting a limo service is why, more pax in Philadelphia started to complain about bad uber drivers...

IF YOU LIVE WITHIN USA, THIS IS THE CHART FOR TIPPING. IN USA WE TIP. AND IF YOU DONT TIP, YOU GET SPIT IN YOUR FOOD.
http://28oa9i1t08037ue3m1l0i861.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TABLE-final-3.png


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> I'm interested to hear more, was it through email they said that?


I saw that if the Pax insist, then tips can be accepted. Otherwise, tips are not required or handled in the app. This was on one of Uber's training vids.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> I saw that if the Pax insist, then tips can be accepted. Otherwise, tips are not required or handled in the app. This was on one of Uber's training vids.


Yes, I am aware. I was more interested in the language in the email.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> I saw that if the Pax insist, then tips can be accepted. Otherwise, tips are not required or handled in the app. This was on one of Uber's training vids.


i think we should push it more, as drivers to tell people that tips are required in USA, because it is a service job. Otherwise, the service will decline because we are making less money. I see service level are already dropping in Philadelphia, from good to very bad. A lot of pax say that Uber drivers are moody,,,, whatta hell. give him a dollar to make him feel better. Isn't that why we give tips to waiter, so she does not bring spaghetti mixed with her saliva? it is a common knowledge to a waiter that she WILL BE tipped no matter what. Unless, you dont ever want to return, so you dont tip. but you better never use her service again... So we gotta get the message across. If pax is cheap, they get cheap service... for $3 dollars a ride... I am not even gonna bother vacuuming my car anymore...


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> it is a common knowledge to a waiter that she WILL BE tipped no matter what.


I've never not left a tip for a waiter ... even when the order was screwed up and the entire meal comped by the restaurant ... still tipped the waiter. In fact, I always tip the following people: car wash towel guys, waiters, barber, doorman, valet, cabbie, bag handler (airport), massage therapist, Starbucks barista, bar tender, shoe shine guy ... sheesh - a lot of peeps getting tips

Sign in my car: 
Tips are _not_ required*.* And appreciated.
Keep your cash - *Square*

*using the Square logo


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I've never not left a tip for a waiter ... even when the order was screwed up and the entire meal comped by the restaurant ... still tipped the waiter. In fact, I always tip the following people: car wash towel guys, waiters, barber, doorman, valet, cabbie, bag handler (airport), massage therapist, Starbucks barista, bar tender, shoe shine guy ... sheesh - a lot of peeps getting tips
> 
> Sign in my car:
> Tips are _not_ required*.* And appreciated.
> ...


I personally enjoy tipping people, even at times when I am broke. and when i see people not tipping uber drivers, it says something about a person.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> I've never not left a tip for a waiter ... even when the order was screwed up and the entire meal comped by the restaurant ... still tipped the waiter. In fact, I always tip the following people: car wash towel guys, waiters, barber, doorman, valet, cabbie, bag handler (airport), massage therapist, Starbucks barista, bar tender, shoe shine guy ... sheesh - a lot of peeps getting tips
> 
> Sign in my car:
> Tips are _not_ required*.* And appreciated.
> ...


^^^
What about the poor guy that has to wipe you after you take a dump at the Hilton? 
Personally, I never tip him unless he buffs my shoes too.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I've never not left a tip for a waiter ... even when the order was screwed up and the entire meal comped by the restaurant ... still tipped the waiter. In fact, I always tip the following people: car wash towel guys, waiters, barber, doorman, valet, cabbie, bag handler (airport), massage therapist, Starbucks barista, bar tender, shoe shine guy ... sheesh - a lot of peeps getting tips
> 
> Sign in my car:
> Tips are _not_ required*.* And appreciated.
> ...


Hey, don't forget the STRIPPERS!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> dump at the Hilton


I prefer the Four Seasons ... no guy


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> I prefer the Four Seasons ... no guy


^^^
Is the paper better at the Seasons or is it the attendant's thumb?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Is the paper better at the Seasons or is it the attendant's thumb?


paper's better, no attendant, less people ... more peace


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberLogic: Surge is ok. Tipping is not.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

I accept tips all the time. Pax asks are tips included? I say No. Or they ask can we tip you? I say only if you insist. The first two that tipped me looked insulted when I said that I can't accept tips unless you insist. Now, I always thank them very graciously and take the tip.
Some Pax think that tips are included. I don't bring it up unless they do. They are very inquisitive about how the whole Uber thing works for the drivers. (What we get, what we put up with with other Pax, how rating works, etc).


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Check out 12:17 on this YouTube Uber training video, which I referred to in earlier posts. Its about tipping and how to handle the situation.





If Uber says it's ok to accept tips, that's all you need to accept tips.


----------



## PedalPusher (Jun 8, 2015)

I do not solicit, but say thank you and all is well.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> In my life after Uber, I delivered pizza for 2 months. I'd get stiffed 30-40% of the time on weeknights and often get measly $1 tips. Fri/Sat nights were only 5-10% stiffs though. You can almost always tell what tip to expect by the address and if they ordered a special (they don't pass the savings onto the tip). Still made more than driving Uber in both cases.
> 
> As for Drivers telling pax they can't take tips... They are out of their minds. Uber never says you can't.


Pizza is all about the neighborhood. You should try a better area. I get 95 % tipping at all times where I work. However there are areas where they can't keep drivers because the tips are so scarce.


----------



## Lotsahelp (Jul 12, 2015)

Ty to all for clarifying. as a new Uber driver I have been hesitant to accept tips based on the UBer video. In my area most people don't offer anyway.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lotsahelp said:


> Ty to all for clarifying. as a new Uber driver I have been hesitant to accept tips based on the UBer video. In my area most people don't offer anyway.


Tips make this gig work. I had a minimum fare fare this am. Pax were nice couple, neighbors, living in same sub division. Even before they tipped I had 5 starred them already, but they tipped me $5.00! I gladly accepted and appreciated it. No need to dig ourselves deeper by not accepting tips.


----------

